
Tesla just quietly snagged the Tesla.com domain - enzoavigo
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/19/11074876/tesla-motors-new-domain
======
reustle
I didn't even realize they didn't have it, I had to look up what they were
using before. It was teslamotors.com

~~~
cloudwalking
They still are using teslamotors.com; tesla.com forwards there.

------
bigdubs
Without knowing the details of the transfer it's hard to draw conclusions.
It's possible a sale occurred, rather than a lapse.

~~~
eslaught
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11134786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11134786)

~~~
bigdubs
So that answers that; the posted headline reads like they somehow acquired it
clandestinely (which may or may not be the case, except now there is an
interview with the seller).

~~~
dandelany
Not really, it implies they didn't make a PR event out of the change, they
just did it.

------
JustSomeNobody
> Since 1992, the domain Tesla.com has been owned by an engineer and Nikola
> Tesla fan named Stu Grossman, to the chagrin of Tesla Motors...

Well, ya know, you should do your homework when picking a name for yourself.

~~~
jabgrabdthrow
Yeah, respect web 1.0 internet infrastructure gatekeeper database
homesteading!!

------
ForHackernews
Well that's sad. Nikola Tesla is much more important than Tesla cars.

